# you ever feel like everyone else knows about Anabolic Anarchy productions but you?!



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2015)

yeah...I know about it and you don't so I'm ok with you having that feeling


so..to begin

Nice clean clear looking liquid. .good even fill lines (high - in the neck) not bad looking labels ..let's you know it's mct, bb with a bit of ba...and standard ..store in a climate controlled dark place type language









My test subject will be using this test e. 
He is 40 yrs old, 6' 1" and a semi scrawny right now 200 lbs.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## AnabolicMonster (Feb 2, 2015)

Lmao. Love the title and intro. Made me think of the whole "nanny nanny boo boo, stick your head in doo doo".

Thanks for the log sheriv. He's in for a treat.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2015)

no problem 

I'm in a mood lately!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 2, 2015)

SheriV said:


>



the jak is going to get jakked! 
We will need to get him tanned up for terked and jan status!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2015)

I might have to share my mt2 then mock his dark pepe


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2015)

test subject reports no pip...which is not bad considering I may have left the dart in the test subjects ass wiggling around while I grabbed the phone to take the pic and said "oh, uh-sorry bout this"- *click*


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 3, 2015)

Coming soon to IMR?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2015)

SheriV said:


> test subject reports no pip...which is not bad considering I may have left the dart in the test subjects ass wiggling around while I grabbed the phone to take the pic and said "oh, uh-sorry bout this"- *click*


I suppose it gives new meaning in a juicing relationship to the term "tap that ass". Glad to hear the Lumberjack is about to get jacked.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2015)

TripleOvertime said:


> Coming soon to IMR?



to ironmagforums..yes


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you shave his ass for him or does he lock the bathroom and manscape in privacy? P.s. does he even squat?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2015)

he has a nice bubble butt! negged!

and he manscapes himself...

stop being jealous


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2015)

no wonder you troll for cock on here so diligently. lol


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 4, 2015)

SheriV said:


> to ironmagforums..yes


Ah hell.  Yes, meant IMF not IMR.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2015)

Top shelf products from a top shelf shop. Anabolic Anarchy is all I use.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2015)

so hes a day after the second pin..and still no pip


following the over 1500 protocol...lets see where he lands in due time with blood work


----------



## SheriV (Feb 5, 2015)

SFW said:


> no wonder you troll for cock on here so diligently. lol




you're disturbingly keen on checking out bent over man ass...and knowing what it looks like


----------



## s2h (Feb 5, 2015)

glute pics make this so much more fun for the glute crowd


----------



## SheriV (Feb 6, 2015)

Mmmm..yes..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 6, 2015)

Speaking of glutes..the mister says his hiney hurts a bit near the first injection site. I'm not too surprised as it was butchery of injection and to complicate it he has also mentioned he slammed it at work (Hmmm - I'm not sure I wanna know) . I will keep everyone posted if the second injection location has boos boos in the next cpl of days.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2015)

SheriV said:


> yeah...I know about it and you don't so I'm ok with you having that feeling
> 
> 
> so..to begin
> ...



Only in BB'ing do we refer to a 6 foot, 200 lb man as scrawny.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Speaking of glutes..the mister says his hiney hurts a bit near the first injection site. I'm not too surprised as it was butchery of injection and to complicate it he has also mentioned he slammed it at work (Hmmm - I'm not sure I wanna know) . I will keep everyone posted if the second injection location has boos boos in the next cpl of days.



There's a difference between PIP caused by the needle itself and from the product.  The best way to test for PIP is to use a 1/2 inch slin needle in an area that isn't sensitive to pin pricks.  This will allow the user to differentiate between pain cause from tissue damage and pain causes from the product itself.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2015)

Ys..I'm pretty certain it was needle tissue damage. I've been known to be hard on his ass because I'm a bit flippant sometimes.
I think he's actually going to get slin delt pins on monday


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 8, 2015)

Smells like mod gear


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Smells like mod gear


Yes and i want some now gdi. I have my physical coming up and can do labs on it.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 9, 2015)

so...no further injections issues ...sex drive seems to be perking up some...

1cc slin pin delt injections..1 each delt was done today
the vial was thrown in a heating pad for a bit, drawn with a 25g (stuff dropped in like water with heat added to it) and the slins backloaded to avoid any needle dulling


----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2015)

so...fourth week inject was done last monday 2/23 so bloods were drawn today as planned 
now we just wait on the labs to come in


----------



## blergs. (Mar 3, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Speaking of glutes..the mister says his hiney hurts a bit near the first injection site. I'm not too surprised as it was butchery of injection and to complicate it he has also mentioned he slammed it at work (Hmmm - I'm not sure I wanna know) . I will keep everyone posted if the second injection location has boos boos in the next cpl of days.


I was trying to figure out if it was your ass... now i feel wrong for staring soo long....  : O


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol..poor jack  
He has a very perky/squatty backside...I promise


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2015)

Today's pic..which isn't bad considering his complete lack of diet and gym commitment


----------



## ssingh1221 (Aug 27, 2015)

_Got my AAP packet today. Everything looks awesome , nice clean liquid, very well labelled and packet. Thanks to AAP and Heavyiron._


----------

